# Any DIY tree stand cup holders?



## Martin Hunter (Mar 16, 2008)

Duck tape, zip straps.


----------



## codykrr (Feb 6, 2011)

nobody?


----------



## brthrsmchl (Mar 9, 2009)

A small mesh bag with a drawstring at the top. Then zip tie it to where u want it. That should do the job


----------



## matlocc (Sep 29, 2009)

mount a bike drink holder with zip ties


----------



## Kuuten (Aug 8, 2011)

yea i use a bike holder to hold my "water bottles" sturdy and cheap.


----------



## The_Bonecrusher (May 7, 2009)

bike holder here also


----------



## kyfirefighter (Dec 20, 2008)

take a piece of 550 paracord, melt the 2 ends together so it forms a circle, add one of the push button plastic sliders, loop the circle over one bar of your stand use the slider to tighten the loop around the neck of your water bottle....this also works for pop up blinds and you can just leave them hanging in your blind when you fold it back up


----------



## 1/4ing away (Jan 23, 2006)

I made this for my climber...I can put a diet dew in the middle pocket.


----------



## Jovush (Sep 28, 2006)

Now that's what I'm talking about!! A quiet, multi-purpose shelf/basket. Now if you only do something about the give away sound of opening the Mountain Dew - a can suppressor!!


----------



## Dcubed (Aug 12, 2009)

I zip tie these to my stands. I think they are like 4 for a dollar at wally-world.


----------



## Deer Eliminator (Jan 21, 2010)

matlocc said:


> mount a bike drink holder with zip ties


I think this is the best solution! its quick and cheap.



Hutch


----------



## Krypt Keeper (Oct 10, 2007)

saw one this past weekend while at bass pro.. screws into the tree and has a mesh net. Think it was $8

I could probably make one for free by just looking at my junk basket downstairs.


----------

